# New URL's?



## Beats (Apr 28, 2010)

I just noticed in my adress bar, that GBAtemp is using different url's.

Why?

EXAMPLE:

Used to be: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=223609
Now: http://gbatemp.net/t223609-new-url-s


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 28, 2010)

Costello wants to have better URLs for the board, so he's trying out some options

Should make it easier to link to other topics/forums/users/...

edit: and he wanted to have the names of the topics/forums in the URL


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 28, 2010)

the new URLs are search engine optimized, in other words, are designed to get higher rankings on google.


----------



## Beats (Apr 28, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> the new URLs are search engine optimized, in other words, are designed to get higher rankings on google.


Oh, I see what you mean.


EDIT: Is this another evil plan by Costello to make GBAtemp more popular?


----------



## Langin (Apr 28, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means MORE n00bs!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 28, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup exactly, it goes like:
1) noob1 makes topic "mai R4 no plays pokaymonz!!!"
2) google indexes gbatemp.net/mai-R4-no-plays-pokaymonz
3) noob2 searches google for "mai R4 no plays pokaymonz"
4) the first result on google is gbatemp.net/mai-R4-no-plays-pokaymonz
5) noob2 registers here


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2010)

With the new URLs comes a new Privacy Policy: http://gbatemp.net/d1-GBAtemp-net-Privacy-Policy-For-Spikey


----------



## Beats (Apr 29, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> With the new URLs comes a new Privacy Policy: http://gbatemp.net/d1-GBAtemp-net-Privacy-Policy-For-Spikey



I like that. Why you? :/


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw this the other day. For about 45 seconds I was getting errors on like 2960.


----------

